

I’m An Intern In Charge Of a $100,000 eSports Event - smooradian
http://blog.readyforce.com/lanhammer-esports-gaming-tournament-andrew-wu/

======
Jakehp
This is awesome, and pretty creative. I'd be interested in how the "host a
$100,000 event" process goes..

